# getting measured in obedience



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I've had dogs measured several times - I do train it so they are relaxed and can measure a bit shorter than if they are alert.

I think it partially depends on what they are supposed to jump and how that compares to the breed 'norm' - for example my Casey is actually supposed to jump 22", but since he is a male golden and close to the cut-off, I jump him at 24" (the same as he jumps in agility) - one of my trainers swears by the axiom 'Don't make the judge think' - by stating 24", I think they are less inclined to measure him... male golden, 24", sounds good

The 24" jump height also allows 4 boards on the broad jump so I don't need to keep changing the BJ setup


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think it's Brian Cleveland that measures each dog. Or maybe I'm thinking of someone else. I've only been measured a few times and always it's in Open.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> - by stating 24", I think they are less inclined to measure him... male golden, 24", sounds good
> 
> The 24" jump height also allows 4 boards on the broad jump so I don't need to keep changing the BJ setup


This judge was measuring every dog in the class. I've never been pulled out seperately for measuring, although I've seen a few dogs that have been.

Flip will probably be a 22 incher and I'm thinking about jumping him at 24". Three reasons - 22 inches is just so simple for him the extra height might make him think a little more, it gets rid of all the empty space in the broad jump, and most importantly Conner jumps 24 inches and I'm lazy and don't like changing out the jumps!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Flip will probably be a 22 incher and I'm thinking about jumping him at 24". Three reasons - 22 inches is just so simple for him the extra height might make him think a little more, it gets rid of all the empty space in the broad jump, and most importantly Conner jumps 24 inches and I'm lazy and don't like changing out the jumps!


LOL - my reasons for jumping Casey 24" exactly!!! Especially the BJ boards.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> I think it's Brian Cleveland that measures each dog. Or maybe I'm thinking of someone else. I've only been measured a few times and always it's in Open.


I've shown under Brian twice and he's never measured. It was Sue Cox that did the measuring this weekend, they said she always does.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Too bad their isn't a jump height card in obedience. If it's AKC do you know if AKC obedience recognizes the AKC agility jump height cards?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

HMMMMM.... I never thought of that. Selli is 22" and she jumps 20" in agility, but she can easily jump 24", 
I set the practice jump at trials to 24" to try to get her mind thinking of jumping high. In practicing the broad jump for open, she does like to walk through if she see too much open space (she never has that problem in agility). If there is less open space, she may be more likely to always jump!

Thanks!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> Too bad their isn't a jump height card in obedience. If it's AKC do you know if AKC obedience recognizes the AKC agility jump height cards?


 
Nope, it is completely up to the judge on if they measure any dogs. If they want to measure the dog you have to let them if you want to show under them. And their measurement is the final word for that day.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I had it happen once where a judge wanted to measure Keeper - did not measure any other dogs. I was nervous as I knew she was close and the judge was using a folding ruler and a pencil. :doh: He said she is right on so it was okay. Never have I seen any other dog ever measured.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> the judge was using a folding ruler and a pencil. :doh: .


They folding ruler is what they are supposed to use. I don't know why though...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> They folding ruler is what they are supposed to use. I don't know why though...


I guess because a tape measure would/might bend.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you would think they would use an official AKC wicket, wouldn't you?
There are a couple of judges around here that measure all the time, although I've never shown to them. Wouldn't matter, Tito is 23-1/2 inches tall and we jump 24 all the time.
I was at a show last year and someone with a male golden came over to me and was going on and on about showing her dog in the breed ring etc. Then she jumped him at 20 inches in open!!! The judge let her get away with it, too.
Now a dog that jumps 20 inches has to be under 21-1/2 inches tall. That's an automatic disqualification in the breed ring for being under standard!!!!
Didn't matter. The dog walked around the jump anyway.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't even get me started on this one...ROFL.. I have been measured twice and had two totally different outcomes...Both times I was singled out..grrr....1st time he had a huge deal out it and did not decide to measure until I was in the ring ready to start the signal exercise.. After announcing to the crowd that I am clearly jumping under what he should.. he measured once, twice and announced again and again to the crowd gathering that he was close.. After the thrid time I spoke quietly to him that if he wanted to raise the jump to go ahead.. he said no that Titan was close but was jumping the correct height. I have to say it was nice because I really thought he was going to stick it to me....LOL! He made up for that alittle later in the run...but that is another story and a judge I will never show under...that was last year..
The other was one was just about three months ago and she was smoking something. Said he was 2 1/2 inches taller than what he really is.. ( I want to hire her to measure him for the CCA... pretty please.) So needless to say we were moved up. I volunteered to let her see my AKC Agilty card but no deal..That is the only time she had measured a dog and I am sure a friend put her up to it...Whatever... I got the last laugh when he cleared the jumps in Utility but I was sweating it. So how is that for a rant!!!! BTW... Titan measures 20 5/8" at the shoulders. She measured 23...Claimed she measured him because males are taller and she is a golden breeder and should know better..shame shame..
Michelle and the taller Titan .. He grew 2 plus inches in 9 months at 6 years old..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

geez, I can see how it would be easy to mismeasure but that much of a difference?? Although since you said Titan has the Sunfire "boing gene" I bet he just thought that was even more fun!

I think I am going to just draw a line across one of my walls at 22 inches so I can see he ever hits the magic "22" without having to deal with the yard stick with Mr. WiggleWorm right now. But yeah, if you ever see that lady is judging a CCA, let me know!!! :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I heard that Norm Aguirre measures all dogs going into his ring. I guess I don't mind if everyone is the same but it bothers when they pick and choose. Because he is so close to 21 and 21 and over has to jump 22 I moved him up so I don't have to get measured. It completely threw me each time. LOL!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> you would think they would use an official AKC wicket, wouldn't you?
> too.
> Now a dog that jumps 20 inches has to be under 21-1/2 inches tall. That's an automatic disqualification in the breed ring for being under standard!!!!
> Didn't matter. The dog walked around the jump anyway.


I believe that you need to be under 21" to jump 20. :
21" and over go to 22"..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well if we're getting technical....

I believe if the dog is exactly 21" they can still jump 20. Any over 21 and they go up.


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope, never been measured in obedience. I had my last measured at a CCA at 23"
I jump him at 22" but 
in training he is use to jumping 2 broad jump boards spaced 44" apart so
in the ring , 3 boards look easy.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

For agility, Selli measured 22" but she measured 23" for her CCA (Marcia Schler measured her for the CCA)


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> I believe that you need to be under 21" to jump 20. :
> 21" and over go to 22"..


From AKC regs..
Greater than 19" up to 21" 20" 
Greater than 21" up to 23" 22" 
After I was measured I polled 6 judges.. 5 of the 6 judges said they would not measure unless a dog was obvious or they decided to measure the whole class. 5 of the 6 said that if the dog was close they would not move it and the 6th said it would have to exact..so who knows huh? Did the person jump at the higher jump on Sunday? I had my judge (the one we want to hire on Sat in UB and then Sunday she was over by the stewards table to see what I gave for height on Sunday. I went to the higher jump and she thanked me.. I explained that I was paying for her opinion and it was her ring and I would never disrespect her..I did not agree however but I gave her some wiggle room and an out. The ring steward that checked me in knew I have been trying to stretch Titan to get that CCA rolled her eyes and gave the judge what for after the judge explained to her why my jump height went up from Sat to Sunday.She even asked if she wanted to borrow someone's glasses...It was the best ever, so I guess what comes around goes around..ROFL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Did the person jump at the higher jump on Sunday?


I don't know....I doubt it since that judge wasn't judging open or utility Sunday. This golden has a MACH and is somewhere in the top 25 all breed in obedience and very athletic, so I'm pretty sure the handler would have had him entered at the correct height and was not measured correctly. But who knows.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I don't know....I doubt it since that judge wasn't judging open or utility Sunday. This golden has a MACH and is somewhere in the top 25 all breed in obedience and very athletic, so I'm pretty sure the handler would have had him entered at the correct height and was not measured correctly. But who knows.


You bet he knows what to jump.. that was really unfortunate for that team..

I really think they need jump height cards for obedience too.. It is so subjective and unfortunate when you have a dog right on a measurement.
It would also take away the stress of having a surprise measurement..I like my routine from warm up to stepping in the ring....
I know it is just my thing but when you are singled out to be measured and everyone is watching it sure feels like the judge thinks you are cheating or trying to get away with something and that is what I hate the most..:yuck:....
I see one of my favorite judges was down your way....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I know it is just my thing but when you are singled out to be measured and everyone is watching it sure feels like the judge thinks you are cheating or trying to get away with something and that is what I hate the most..:yuck:....


Yeah I think the more successful you are the more careful you would have to try to be about making sure you're not doing anything that can be perceived as cheating because you _know _everyone is watching and analyzing your every move.



> I see one of my favorite judges was down your way....


Who's that?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I compete in Canada, and I have never seen a dog measured...even when I looked askance at the height!! It does vary though...older dogs can jump less, and you can't always tell by looking. But I've also seen dogs at least the size of Casey jumping 22 rather than 24...when I knew they were not older dogs.


----------

